# Best sites for Gear



## IronKnight (Dec 7, 2020)

Is there any good sites to buy good Gear?


----------



## Flyingdragon (Dec 8, 2020)

Fishing gear?  Sorry I dont fish


----------



## IronKnight (Dec 8, 2020)

What about WorldofRoids.com


----------



## John Ziegler (Dec 8, 2020)

most ignorant thread title & frst post ever


----------



## John Ziegler (Dec 9, 2020)

Flyingdragon said:


> Fishing gear?  Sorry I dont fish



lol dude, hes talking about slut gear (lingerie)


----------



## DEADlifter (Dec 9, 2020)

Your ostracization has only begun.  UG ain't that type of place bud.


----------



## Voyagersixone (Dec 9, 2020)

https://bit.ly/39U4kfW

That’s the place for you


----------



## Voyagersixone (Dec 9, 2020)

John Ziegler said:


> lol dude, hes talking about slut gear (lingerie)



or fetish gear?


----------



## DEADlifter (Dec 9, 2020)

Nice AVI V6


----------



## Voyagersixone (Dec 9, 2020)

DEADlifter said:


> Nice AVI V6



well thanks dude - it’s the Christmas spirit


----------



## Solidzdawg (Dec 9, 2020)

As you can tell man, this place isn’t like that.

You have to contribute and prove yourself around here. I am also new and respect this. It’s the way it has to be for things to continue working the way they do.

So just like I’ve been told, stick around, contribute, and learn!

Z


----------



## dragon1952 (Dec 9, 2020)

Solidzdawg said:


> As you can tell man, this place isn’t like that.
> 
> You have to contribute and prove yourself around here. I am also new and respect this. It’s the way it has to be for things to continue working the way they do.
> 
> ...




And then no one will still tell you ;^ )


----------



## Kris_19D (Dec 15, 2020)

I don't think that's the best way to go about asking... Nobody wants to risk their freedom as nice as people are here... Look at the reviews - there are lots of them. If you are serious about stuff, you can't just take a shot at the dark - I am probably what most of the guys here would considered to be old, but I don't know the average age... Everybody here is really cool, and obviously knows their way around the things we need for what we are pursuing... The point is - regardless of how much I might want to ask to just give me advice on where to shop, it isn't worth them not knowing me - for all they know you or me or anybody just coming in here could be a narc or a fed or something, brother... Even people who are here longer - it could be freaking u/c shit... I mean... I would hope that the govt has more important shit to deal with than some guys who want to look better and do it safely without buying cooking oil or maybe real stuff that is underdosed to hell or overdosed to hell because it is straight UGL out of somebody's garage and they don't know shit about what they're doing... Just be patient, care about yourself enough for that.


----------



## Bro Bundy (Dec 15, 2020)

Tillacle labs is the best but they are tough to find.Last I heard dr tillacle was working underground somewhere in Mexico. He’s a big time cartel leader so step easy when dealing with him . He carries a 357 mag and love to shoot people just to watch them die.If u can get by his paranoid nature he will supply you with the most powerful gear known to man. If you have a beard it will grow a foot over night


----------



## Adrenolin (Dec 15, 2020)

Bro Bundy said:


> If you have a beard it will grow a foot over night



Wooooooooo!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Bro Bundy (Dec 15, 2020)

Adrenolin said:


> Wooooooooo!!!!!!!!!!!!


True story ask our mod noblesavage he had this happen to him before


----------



## Bugeyes (Dec 16, 2020)

Bro Bundy said:


> Tillacle labs is the best but they are tough to find.Last I heard dr tillacle was working underground somewhere in Mexico. He’s a big time cartel leader so step easy when dealing with him . He carries a 357 mag and love to shoot people just to watch them die.If u can get by his paranoid nature he will supply you with the most powerful gear known to man. If you have a beard it will grow a foot over night



The beard part - worth trying for that on its own.


----------



## BigBoyFifty (Dec 19, 2020)

The best steroid lab is your own apartment 🤭


----------



## siammuscle (Jul 5, 2021)

Actually there is no such best source. Just find the one u feel safe with


----------

